# Where to Live in Downtown?



## willsmith6000 (Apr 1, 2014)

Afternoon,

My Wife and I have recently moved to Dubai and are looking to rent a 1 bed apartment in Downtown Dubai, which must be within walking distance of the Dubai Mall.. So far The Lofts, Standpoint, 29 Boulevard and 8 Boulevard Walk all look like pretty decent options.

If anyone has got any info/reviews they can share on these buildings? or recommend any alternatives? It would be appreciated.

Thanks,

Will


----------



## despaired (Dec 22, 2013)

Next to Standpoint and the Lofts are massive(!) construction sites, which will make living there a hell. It will be noisy, dusty etc. 

29 Boulevard seems to have a better pool in my opinion, and a nicer view, compared to 8 Boulevard Walk. However neither of them seem to be actual walking distance, with the heat. . or you will walk 20min or so, probably just to reach the Metro Link. Not sure if there is a shortcut to Dubai Mall

Try maybe old town?


----------



## willsmith6000 (Apr 1, 2014)

Thanks for the advise.
We are going to check out the area this afternoon.


----------



## asharma0001 (Mar 21, 2014)

despaired said:


> Next to Standpoint and the Lofts are massive(!) construction sites, which will make living there a hell. It will be noisy, dusty etc.
> 
> 29 Boulevard seems to have a better pool in my opinion, and a nicer view, compared to 8 Boulevard Walk. However neither of them seem to be actual walking distance, with the heat. . or you will walk 20min or so, probably just to reach the Metro Link. Not sure if there is a shortcut to Dubai Mall
> 
> Try maybe old town?


I think there's a bridge out by The Residences (possibly tower 5) that provides an alternative route to the mall. 

29 Boulevard, Boulevard Central and The Residences are worth a look. 8 Boulevard Walk is slightly cheaper. 

All comes down to personal preference and budget really. Claren was recommended to me as an alternative to the above, but I wasn't too keen on anything I saw in there. 

Agree on Standpoint and The Lofts.


----------



## willsmith6000 (Apr 1, 2014)

Having visited the area yesterday, I am in agreement with standpoint and the lofts.. can imagine the construction will make it rather unpleasent if your appartment is facing towards it.

Much more impressed by the residences / 29 boulevard / boulevard central, thanks for the recommendation. And all within walking distance via the bridge or through the souk al babar. 

Next job to find an agency and get some viewings!!


----------



## mac86 (Mar 14, 2013)

Hi, just to provide an alternative view I live in the lofts and cannot hear the building works, we are on a higher floor so that may be why. 
I also looked at the residences, burj views and the lofts and think the lofts have by far the best facilities, two pools (of which one gets sun the whole day), an excellent big gym, two squash courts, a games room (table tennis, pool table, table football, darts, air hockey) a mini cinema and a meeting room.
Couldn't be happier in the Lofts, really glad we went for this one.
Good luck with the search, sure you will find something, its a great place to live!


----------



## willsmith6000 (Apr 1, 2014)

mac86 said:


> Hi, just to provide an alternative view I live in the lofts and cannot hear the building works, we are on a higher floor so that may be why.
> I also looked at the residences, burj views and the lofts and think the lofts have by far the best facilities, two pools (of which one gets sun the whole day), an excellent big gym, two squash courts, a games room (table tennis, pool table, table football, darts, air hockey) a mini cinema and a meeting room.
> Couldn't be happier in the Lofts, really glad we went for this one.
> Good luck with the search, sure you will find something, its a great place to live!


Thanks for the info, that's worth noting.. Which tower in the Lofts are you in? I guess if you are facing the right way then the construction will not be an issue.


----------



## mac86 (Mar 14, 2013)

willsmith6000 said:


> Thanks for the info, that's worth noting.. Which tower in the Lofts are you in? I guess if you are facing the right way then the construction will not be an issue.


Live in East Tower, so there is a building site to the left of us (as you look at the BK) but to be honest, its clearly in delay as they've not done anything for months now and when they were I personally didn't hear the noise from it (maybe I subconsciously block it out or something!!).

If that was a concern but you still want the benefits of the Lofts I would suggest the Central Tower would be best as there is another building site on the other side of the Lofts too I think


----------



## willsmith6000 (Apr 1, 2014)

mac86 said:


> Live in East Tower, so there is a building site to the left of us (as you look at the BK) but to be honest, its clearly in delay as they've not done anything for months now and when they were I personally didn't hear the noise from it (maybe I subconsciously block it out or something!!).
> 
> If that was a concern but you still want the benefits of the Lofts I would suggest the Central Tower would be best as there is another building site on the other side of the Lofts too I think


Thanks that is really useful info, I will have to check it out!


----------



## mac86 (Mar 14, 2013)

willsmith6000 said:


> Thanks that is really useful info, I will have to check it out!


No problem, hope you find something you like. Best part about living in this part of Downtown? Fornil De Pierre Bakery across the road!! Lovely croissants and pastries for a Friday morning on the balcony


----------



## rsquaredlondon (Nov 12, 2014)

I'll second that recommendation for De Pierre


----------



## khan0965 (Oct 21, 2014)

mac86 said:


> Live in East Tower, so there is a building site to the left of us (as you look at the BK) but to be honest, its clearly in delay as they've not done anything for months now and when they were I personally didn't hear the noise from it (maybe I subconsciously block it out or something!!).
> 
> If that was a concern but you still want the benefits of the Lofts I would suggest the Central Tower would be best as there is another building site on the other side of the Lofts too I think


Hi,

Your posts are really useful as The Lofts are at the top of my list for places to live. As far as I am aware they are the closest towers in Downtown to the metro - is it comfortable walking distance to the Metro (I am aware you can enter the air conditioned walkway from street level)? Also, how much is an average 1 bed?

Second on my list is the Executive Towers in Business Bay, any views on these? Similar thing - walking distance to Metro? Comparable costs?

Which is better in terms of local amenities, distance to metro, quality of apartment and generally living there?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## mac86 (Mar 14, 2013)

khan0965 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Your posts are really useful as The Lofts are at the top of my list for places to live. As far as I am aware they are the closest towers in Downtown to the metro - is it comfortable walking distance to the Metro (I am aware you can enter the air conditioned walkway from street level)? Also, how much is an average 1 bed?
> 
> ...


Hi Khan,

From my building's front door to the stairs to get into the walkway to the metro it is probably 3 minutes (depending on how fast you walk!) and then the station is another 4 or so from there, so from your apartment front door to the metro station would/should be no more than 10 minutes. They are the closest residential towers that Emaar operate, although Burj Gate (which has the Sofitel hotel in it too) is nearer, being adjacent to the station. No idea on the amenities in that tower, although I know you can use the Sofitel's pool and that looks great from my window! No idea on the price of a one bed as I am in a 2 bed and have been for over a year now. Look on propertyfinder.ae - UAE's #1 property site for an idea.

Exec Towers was the other development I was looking at as seemed a lower price although need to add AC chiller fees and a lot of the places didn't have kitchen equipment provided, so once these costs were factored in they actually ended up comparable to Emaar buildings on the boulevard (which I think is a nicer area to be in). Metro, I couldn't say for sure but would guess that the walk would be longer than the Lofts and not air conditioned part of the way. At the base of ET there is a mall with shops, fast food restaurants etc. so the options there seem good, we use the shops at the mall from here which is only 10 minutes walk around the Burj.

Having never lived in ET i cannot comment on their amenities/facilities or quality of apartment other than to say I would always go for Emaar as a developer as they seem to have a higher standard of finishings and the facilities in this tower (as noted above) are some of the best I have heard of for a non serviced/hotel operated building. Really enjoy living on the boulevard too, it is nice to walk about, lots of restaurants and smaller supermarkets and a nice atmosphere in the evenings.

Hope that helps


----------



## khan0965 (Oct 21, 2014)

Hi mac,

Thanks for your message, really helpful. It confirms what I had calculated for Lofts vs ET (+ AC fees and white goods) in terms of costs. At the same price, Lofts seem like a better option.

Didn't know about Burj Gate, might look into it.

Can I ask what you're paying for a 2-bed, albeit today's prices will have gone up if you've been there for a year.

I have checked on Dubizzle and PropertyFinder. I have a budget of 100-110k, I feel that is sufficient for a decent 1-bed.


----------



## mac86 (Mar 14, 2013)

khan0965 said:


> Hi mac,
> 
> Thanks for your message, really helpful. It confirms what I had calculated for Lofts vs ET (+ AC fees and white goods) in terms of costs. At the same price, Lofts seem like a better option.
> 
> ...


Hi Khan,

Must admit I never got round to looking at ET (I had booked some appointments with agents who then cancelled, and by the time they sorted themselves out I had seen and secured the Lofts) but I do think that Lofts is quieter, less crowded and has better facilities, which are all things I was looking for.

I think Burj Gate will be similar prices to Lofts.

Currently paying 147k for the 2 bed (just renewed, up from 140k), which is a good price and was set before the prices rocketed up and then settled. Some of the places here seemed to add 15-20k in about a month when I was looking about 14 months ago so I am glad those times are over, and I am sure you are too! I think for that budget you should find a place in the Lofts (1 bed), although I am not sure if there are one beds in the main towers or whether just podium level (L1 to Floor 1), which are still great, just may not get the same sort of views as higher up. 

Hope that helps


----------



## khan0965 (Oct 21, 2014)

mac86 said:


> Hi Khan,
> 
> Must admit I never got round to looking at ET (I had booked some appointments with agents who then cancelled, and by the time they sorted themselves out I had seen and secured the Lofts) but I do think that Lofts is quieter, less crowded and has better facilities, which are all things I was looking for.
> 
> ...



That's brilliant, thanks mac. Really useful info. I wasn't aware that 1-beds in the Lofts may only be available on the lower floors. Would be good to hear from anyone has a 1-bed in the Lofts??


----------



## mwalser (May 28, 2017)

We live in Old Town but I'm helping a friend find a place to rent in Downtown - would love some up to date thoughts on pros/cons of buildings downtown. We LOVE Old Town but our friend is also interested in looking at some of the other buildings - ANY RECENT THOUGHTS? thank you for any help and advice you can give!


----------



## 1467545 (May 3, 2017)

mwalser said:


> We live in Old Town but I'm helping a friend find a place to rent in Downtown - would love some up to date thoughts on pros/cons of buildings downtown. We LOVE Old Town but our friend is also interested in looking at some of the other buildings - ANY RECENT THOUGHTS? thank you for any help and advice you can give!


The incredible thing is that what was written three years ago is still valid... many construction around The Loft and Clerin. I think the best is 29 Boulevard (great swimming pool but very small gym and apartment a bit smaller than other places); I saw Boulevard Central but It seems so old.

Anyway, I am living in South Ridge Tower 6 since 5 months and I am extremely happy of my final choice. Big and nice layout, not noisy at all, two supermarkets very near, very nice gym and decent swimming pool. 15 min walking to Dubai Mall. And price are going down since I am arrived. Old Town I think is a great choice too, very nice environment, but I prefer to live above 30th floor....


----------

